# snows over water!!?



## bcrawford12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Does anyonehave any pictures of a water spread? We have done the full body thing and dont think that it is worth it. So my next adventure is hunt them over water. Also do you think it in better to hunt only floaters? Or is it just as effective to hunt them with field decoys at the edge of the water?

Let me know what you think

PICTURES WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## iowa2020 (Feb 25, 2005)

you could actually drive around in this field "no till". decent shoot.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice setup :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I like that set up nice!!!!! :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Call-em (Jan 10, 2009)

IMHP I think that corn is a bit high. BUT. I'b been wrong. they cant even see the dekes unless over you.


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice setup the higher the corn the better for hiding the blinds snow work vertical and with the ecaller going it dont take long for them to see u


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from a couple of years ago.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice set ups guys


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I've always thought that the more white you can put out the better your odds of calling in ******. I would put everything you can on the water and whatever else you've got on the bank.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Great pictures! I love looking at different spread setups! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Heres a couple from a couple years ago. Had about 450 FB's and 4 dozen floaters out. Don't have any pics of the floaters for some reason.

Right Side









Left Side


----------



## EW6 (Oct 22, 2007)

Is that a reflection of a V of geese in the first picture of Jeff Zierden's, pretty cool.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Ha ha yep. I never noticed that before!


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice setup dude. how did u do that day?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice setups guys. I just love how the FB's look in sheetwater.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

bluebill25 said:


> very nice setup dude. how did u do that day?


Not that great. It was wierd because we found the spot durig the middle of the day. There was a couple hundred birds using it and for whatever reason they got up and traded to another small pothole a mile down the road so we jumped in there and setp up. Just after finishing up someone jumped the group out of the other pothole and with no hesitation they piled right into the dekes and we cleaned house. We thought it was game on after that but we only managed 2 other geese off of that set. :huh:

I thought it looked good. :lol:


----------



## bluebill25 (Mar 29, 2006)

ne more question jeff. spring or fall?


----------



## bcrawford12 (Jan 27, 2009)

Full Bodies look good. I just dont think they are worth the hassle. Just my thought. Like the pics of them though. Does anyone have pics of floaters?

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

bluebill25 said:


> ne more question jeff. spring or fall?


Spring in Nodak!

We have since jumped off the FB band wagon and run all sillosocks now. They looked good but were not worth the hassle IMO.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Jeff Zierden said:


> bluebill25 said:
> 
> 
> > ne more question jeff. spring or fall?
> ...


I have always wanted to go down there and hunt! I hear it is way better then up here! :beer:


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Jeff Zierden said:
> 
> 
> > bluebill25 said:
> ...


Ha ha yep. It was the first and last trip we ever took to ND in the spring :beer:


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

This ones old but looks cool


----------

